# looking for blueline cornerbox



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

looking for a used blueline conerbox. Let me know what u got. Thanks


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Line-7-Corner-Box-Drywall-Angle-Head-Taping-Tool-w-48-Pole-/200942261519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec917950f


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

what is the reason for Blue


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Just wanted to give one a try.with the straight handle heard its a easier push


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Just wanted to give one a try.with the straight handle heard its a easier push


Best corner box out there!:yes:
But mudrunner is better!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

If you like that mudrunner so much may as well sell me that old blueline :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> If you like that mudrunner so much may as well sell me that old blueline :yes:


I have 2 of them!! Need new seals!! Not sure about posting that! Do u need the handle?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes I would if your willing to sell one message me how much and what you need to ship it.thanks


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yes I would if your willing to sell one message me how much and what you need to ship it.thanks


I will give u 1 for free!!:yes: Just postage! Not sure about that!:blink:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That really nice of you let me know whatever it will cost you before you send it ill send you over the money thanks again


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> That really nice of you let me know whatever it will cost you before you send it ill send you over the money thanks again


No probs i will get on it this week as need 2 send the corner finisher off also! Not sure how im going 2 pack this!!!:blink:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks again vanman ill pm you a address tonight. Send me yours ill get money out to you for post. Thanks


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Still looking for a blueline cornerbox if anybodys looking to sell one


----------

